# Mecoffee PID installation issue



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys

I have emailed them

Directly but wondered if anyone else had this issue.

I have attached the PID as instructed but I seems to be intermittent with the power.

It run ok for about 5 mins and now it flickers on and off.

I've attached a video






Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

That looks normal to me.

The light comes on as power is applied to the element. So when the boiler is up to temp, power is applied in small bursts to maintain the temp.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Norvin said:


> That looks normal to me.
> 
> The light comes on as power is applied to the element. So when the boiler is up to temp, power is applied in small bursts to maintain the temp.


No defo not normal. The boiler doesn't warm up it turns on and off.

The first 5 minutes was constant and then the light dimmed when up to 100 and stayed there.

Not the temp goes up and down up and down never reaching 100.


----------

